# PowerShell ISE (x86)



## teresa1517 (Dec 28, 2015)

Someone hacked into my computer and put this PowerShell on it. I would like to either go back to DOS or find another way to get around this problem.
Any suggestions or advice?
Thank you


----------



## explosions1000 (Dec 29, 2015)

What version of windows are you running ?
and please give more information thank you.


----------



## teresa1517 (Dec 28, 2015)

Windows 8.1. I really know nothing about PowerShell (86), PowerShell ISE, and PowerShell ISE (86).




























I have researched on youtube and microsoft trying to understand this or uninstall and reinstall if possible.
There are too many files to count that I can not open. It doesn't make sense to me!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Powershell is installed by default. So I am really not sure what you think the problem is. Why would you want to revert to DOS from Windows 8.1?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Powershell is the new shell program. Any command you ran in a CMD window you can also run in ISE. If you want a DOS window just go to Start > Run and enter CMD


----------

